# So many drying towels, i just cant decide what one to buy???



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I put a post up a few weeks back asking what to buy out of a Miracle dryer, or Sonus der wonder.

I thought i had decided to go for a miracle dryer, but then when i was about to order i couldnt help but think maybe the Sonus one was the one to get, now i have seen other drying towels that could be just as good for less money.

Im on a budget so i only really want to buy one of them so my choice has to be the right one

Sorry guys, im poor, but fussy aswell, please help me make up my mind

Maybe its best to start with what ones i shouldnt buy

CG Miracle dryer £13










CG Waffle weave towel £10










Sonus der wonder £18










Huge Waffle weave towel from clean your car £10










Aquatouch waffle weave £9










Raceglaze one pass towel £9


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried this one Sonus der wonder £18 before and i was very excited until i got the Sonus waffle and the miracle dryer.:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

raceglaze and miracle :thumb:


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

I got my sonus der wonder for £8 off ebay, very impressed with it! £18 sounds very pricey to me!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

moisty said:


> I got my sonus der wonder for £8 off ebay, very impressed with it! £18 sounds very pricey to me!


could have been the two pack ??


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

moisty said:


> I got my sonus der wonder for £8 off ebay, very impressed with it! £18 sounds very pricey to me!


Thats because you get 2 in a pack :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i use my der wunder towels on a very wet car,ie if it doesnt have much protection on it therefore water just sits on all the surfaces and miracle to follow up 

if the cars been waxed then i just go straight to the miracle dryer


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> could have been the two pack ??


Ah, that makes sense! I should have got 2 and given one to my mother to stop her using that dreadful blade thing!:thumb:


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Went from using the Poorboys waffle weave, went hard and scratchy, just like the Meguires one that replaced it, went for the miracle dryer after a few recommendations on here, and it's a brillinat towel, still soft and washes up great ....


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't get along with the miracle dryer. It just doesn't hold the water in in the same way as the der wonder. The huge sonus and the raceglaze towels look similar from the pics can anyone say if there's any difference in these to the feel of the der wonder. Otherwise I plan on more der wonders when the time comes to replace.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought one of the Huge Waffle weave towels recently and I think it is excellent. Only used it 3 or 4 times now so cannot comment on how long it lasts. Compared to the shamois I had always used previously it is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Some 1 else on here told me the huge waffle weave towel from clean your car, was very good for the money. But like i said before , id like to buy the best one first time and not build up a collection of towels.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought mine from Elite Car Care but they all look to be the same towel. I want to get another one but was thinking of going for the miracle dryer as it gets good reports on here.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a Miracle Dryer, and was very sceptical about it before buying it, but it does work very very well - I was very impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I have two Miracle Dryers and two Sonus Der Wunders.

Sonus Der Wunders are fantastic but I still prefer the Miracle Dryer although you do need more than one for a car in one pass as it does get very wet indeed.

Although saying all that and since your on a budget I have only heard great things about the One Pass Raceglaze Towel. Something most prodetailers use so it can't be bad.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Only tried the CG miracle and the waffle weave towels, used the waffle first, very impressed with it, so bought the miracle as backup but it grips up on the paint so i don't like it as much.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Race Glaze for me. Out of all the towels Ive tried this type is imho the best by a good margin.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

CG miracle for me! :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I could have started exactly the same post because my situation is identical to the original poster. I watch this thread with interest.

I _thought_ I had decided on a miracle dryer, but now have heard that it only gets a car truly dry if it has sheeted most of the water off (being well protected by wax). I, however, use autobalm, and one thing it doesn't do that well for me, is sheet water off. That's partly because I live on a new housing estate, with building work, and hence dust, everywhere. So, even after a quick wash, there's still quite a lot of water on my paint to remove.

So now I am swinging towards the twin pack of sonus der wunder towels - one to get the worst of the water off, and then a new dry one to completely dry the car..

Oh.....blast! I wish I could try them both!


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I could have started exactly the same post because my situation is identical to the original poster. I watch this thread with interest.
> 
> I _thought_ I had decided on a miracle dryer, but now have heard that it only gets a car truly dry if it has sheeted most of the water off (being well protected by wax). I, however, use autobalm, and one thing it doesn't do that well for me, is sheet water off. That's partly because I live on a new housing estate, with building work, and hence dust, everywhere. So, even after a quick wash, there's still quite a lot of water on my paint to remove.
> 
> ...


You can, just pretend for a short 5 minutes while you are ordering that money is no object!! :lol:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Mate, your world is great!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

where can you buy the sonus der wunder sheets ? google hasnt turned up any retailers so far,just forum reviews.


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you looking for these

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The sonus der wonder was one of the first things I bought after joining DW. I still use them to this day (about a year now) so I can vouch for their durability. I'm still amazed by it every time I use it. It typifies the quality of products that DW has brought to me. I can't really praise it higher than that.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

der wunder are great :thumb:
soaks up so much and can be rinsed to a certain extent - not to damage them*

and snce they are a two pack once one of them is pract done it can be keeped for the wheels were you wll still have a brand new one for the body work


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> der wunder are great :thumb:
> soaks up so much and can be rinsed to a certain extent - not to damage them*
> 
> and snce they are a two pack once one of them is pract done it can be keeped for the wheels were you wll still have a brand new one for the body work


I use them alternatively. When I'm using one the other is being washed and dried.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jaygo said:


> Are you looking for these
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html


yep,thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Micropak is my first choice
Ultra softs and the regular blue


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have both Miracle and Der Wunder and I seem to have demoted Miracle to roof drying duties and use Der Wunder everywhere else - I have 4 Der Wunder's. I also have 4 Megs Water Magnets which I only use on wheels and door shuts.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have miracle dryers and Aqutouch FBZ's and Like both of them. I only use the megs water magnets for the wheels.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I have both Miracle and Der Wunder,
I find I can get round the car with one Miracle and have demoted the Der Wunder to the shuts


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the blue sonus one....deffo the best IMO!


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Old thread i know but can i just ask those who bought the CG Miracle dryer, did it come sealed with washing instructions or just loose without any instructions?


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

bought 2 recently - came loose

i love my der wonders.... but I needed the larger size of the miracles for doing the roof of my s-max


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I ended up buying the Miracle dryer, came loose, im happy with it, i use it about 2 or 3 times before i wash it.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers Guys. Mine came loose covered/ingrained in Sh$$ foam packing material. Do you wash before use? Other microfibres i've had had claer instructions to wash before use.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Carr20VT said:


> Cheers Guys. Mine came loose covered/ingrained in Sh$$ foam packing material. Do you wash before use? Other microfibres i've had had claer instructions to wash before use.


I wash before use. You'll also get hairs deposited on the car for about 6 months after when being used.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

My CG waffle weave came packed, not sure about the miricle dryer, but i still prefer the waffle weave


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 2 of the CYC £10 ones and they are just great!

Bought the old man one too.....he loves it....mate bought one and he loves his....bloody good value for money!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

i just bought a serious performance biggie towel job!


----------



## jamie_pyrite (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I've completely gone off my CG Miracle Dryer. It just doesn't pick up the water like it should. I ended up using a waffle weave about quarter of the size to do the whole car! Looks like I may just be buying a couple of these small waffle weaves from now on.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Or you could use the old chammy off the garage floor or a water blade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol.

I find the 36 pack of MF's from Costco work fine, plus for the £9 they cost I can chuck them away. I dried an Audi A4 with Megs Last Touch and 6 cloths the other day, once I did the body I did the wheels and door shuts then just chucked them in the dirty cloth box for future use. £18 for a cloth you must be mad.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

People tend to get conditioner from washing the towels in the washing machine.


----------

